# September is Thyroid Cancer awareness month and...



## researching (Jun 21, 2012)

September is Thyroid Cancer Awarness Month, It's also Lymphoma awareness month.

Last month I was diagnosed with Non-Hodgkins lymphoma of the thyroid. I'm writing this post to spread awareness, not to scare anyone. It's a pretty rare thing. I had never heard of lymphoma in relation to thyroid before so I was a little stunned when I got the news.

I have been reading these boards periodically for years and it has helped me so much, I should have joined a long time ago.

You don't read much about thyroid lymphoma or at least I didn't until I found out I needed to learn about it.

I hope it's okay to post links here.

This is a basic summary of Primary thyroid lymphoma which is rare but good to be aware of.

http://endocrinediseases.org/thyroid/cancer_ptl.shtml

Is there anyone else on this board with this?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

researching said:


> September is Thyroid Cancer Awarness Month, It's also Lymphoma awareness month.
> 
> Last month I was diagnosed with Non-Hodgkins lymphoma of the thyroid. I'm writing this post to spread awareness, not to scare anyone. It's a pretty rare thing. I had never heard of lymphoma in relation to thyroid before so I was a little stunned when I got the news.
> 
> ...


Wow!!!! How are you doing w/this? Thank you for the link; we all will appreciate the heads up and the info.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow...I was not familiar with this at all...

Are you indeed doing chemo?


----------



## researching (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi Andros and Joplin,
I'm doing alright. I'm very grateful that because it's localized I won't have to do chemo, just radiation. Taking it one step and one day at a time!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

researching said:


> September is Thyroid Cancer Awarness Month, It's also Lymphoma awareness month.
> 
> Last month I was diagnosed with Non-Hodgkins lymphoma of the thyroid. I'm writing this post to spread awareness, not to scare anyone. It's a pretty rare thing. I had never heard of lymphoma in relation to thyroid before so I was a little stunned when I got the news.
> 
> ...


Bumping this up so you don't get lost in the rush. People are still coming off the Labor Day Weekend.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I was not previously aware of this type of cancer. I'm glad you posted the information, and I wish you a speedy recovery.

:hugs:


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I wish you well too.


----------



## researching (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you for the warm welcome


----------



## sophie.j (Sep 1, 2012)

i hope you make a speedy recovery, all the best x


----------

